# Cat Engines in chippers?



## kortefarm (Mar 13, 2010)

I have only owned tier 1 Cummins and John Deere engines in my chippers but am looking at a Bandit 1890 with a Tier 2 3054 Cat Diesel. Does anybody have experience with Cats? I am worried about electronics failures and crank failures. How about Tier 3 engines?


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 13, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance but I don't know what tier 1 or tier 3 engines are. On the other hand I have owned a Bandit 1590 with a 140hp Cat for the last 16 months and am very happy with its all round performance.


----------



## kortefarm (Mar 13, 2010)

*Tier Levels*

That's the engine I was wondering about. Tier 2 and Tier 3 are emissions regulations that required things like electronic control, egr, and particulate traps in the exhaust.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 13, 2010)

kortefarm said:


> I have only owned tier 1 Cummins and John Deere engines in my chippers but am looking at a Bandit 1890 with a Tier 2 3054 Cat Diesel. Does anybody have experience with Cats? I am worried about electronics failures and crank failures. How about Tier 3 engines?


the engine you are talking about is actually a cat branded engine,which is built by mitsubishi. it is the same engine used in the larger track loaders,we are running 20+ of these at any one time,and i assure you these are good motors. cat has had a long standing relationship with mitsubishi,and uses many of these engines. cat is getting out of the on road business to focus their efforts in off road applications. the engines you are talking about are mitsubishi engines built to cat specs. i have been to school for cat,cummins,and deere over the last 18yrs.(as we are an independent dealer),and i can assure you, cat builds top notch engines and equip. hope this helps


----------



## kortefarm (Mar 13, 2010)

*Perkins*

I can imagine the mitsubishi engines are good. The ones I see are the same a a Perkins and those are the ones I worry about.


----------



## tree md (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation of the tier classification. Been wondering about that forever. I own a 90 XP with the 90 HP Kubota and it has been a beast. When I worked for another service we were running a large Bandit (can't remember the model), I'm pretty sure it was an 18" chipper with a cat engine. Another beast. That thing rocked. We would chip whole trees.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 13, 2010)

I would look for a Deere engine.

I have never heard a bad thing about one of their chipper engines (other than the 1500 dollar computer I had to have swapped out on my tier 2 last year). 

There is one locally that is rumored to have over 7000 hours on it.


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 13, 2010)

This is our baby in action on Friday.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ6InWJsnnc


----------



## Jimmychips (Mar 13, 2010)

My Morbark has a 115hp Cat 4 cylinder turbo-charged engine. Bought it brand new 2 years ago: absolutely no problems.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 13, 2010)

kortefarm said:


> I can imagine the mitsubishi engines are good. The ones I see are the same a a Perkins and those are the ones I worry about.


dont want to upset you ,but mitsubishi also builds a similar engine for perkins. it is also used in the larger asv track loaders,it too is a good engine. i would call it a shared technology engine. it says mitsubishi on the block,and perkins on the valve cover. again a good engine.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 13, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> This is our baby in action on Friday.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ6InWJsnnc



Get on topic here OOMT, We have regs, anyway, the higher the tiers the better.
Jeff. Dont care about your Baby in action. How do you get any work done with all your videos.?
BTW, the Cat is good to go.
Jeff


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 13, 2010)

Had one in my last Bandit with no problems at all. 
I didn't know exactly what the tier changes actually were except for raising the prices of the motors a few thousand each time they went up:censored:


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 14, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Get on topic here OOMT, We have regs, anyway, the higher the tiers the better.
> Jeff. Dont care about your Baby in action. How do you get any work done with all your videos.?
> BTW, the Cat is good to go.
> Jeff



No need to be ill tempered Jeff. I was bang on topic in demonstrating the reliability and overall perfromance of a 140hp Caterpiller motor in a Bandit 1590, which, as the OP notes above, is the EXACT motor he is concerend about.

As for the videos..... They don't hinder my teams performance but they do enhance my ability to secure good work. Perhaps you should give it a try.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 14, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Get on topic here OOMT, We have regs, anyway, the higher the tiers the better.
> Jeff. Dont care about your Baby in action. How do you get any work done with all your videos.?
> BTW, the Cat is good to go.
> Jeff


we are very much on topic,take a pill,and the the op!


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a cat in the vermeer 1400. We eat trees for all three meals. That motor just gets happier. The coop has a deere in their 1500...man I love to hear that motor fire up, but I have no complaints with the cat.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 14, 2010)

*I agree...*



outofmytree said:


> No need to be ill tempered Jeff. I was bang on topic in demonstrating the reliability and overall perfromance of a 140hp Caterpiller motor in a Bandit 1590, which, as the OP notes above, is the EXACT motor he is concerend about.
> 
> As for the videos..... They don't hinder my teams performance but they do enhance my ability to secure good work. Perhaps you should give it a try.



How many hours do you have on it though??


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 14, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> How many hours do you have on it though??


 i have personally seen a 3054t w/5000hrs.,and still running like top


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 14, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> No need to be ill tempered Jeff. I was bang on topic in demonstrating the reliability and overall perfromance of a 140hp Caterpiller motor in a Bandit 1590, which, as the OP notes above, is the EXACT motor he is concerend about.
> 
> As for the videos..... They don't hinder my teams performance but they do enhance my ability to secure good work. Perhaps you should give it a try.



My bad, I guess I like to go toe to toe with you some times. I am glad you can take it. All is good.
Jeff


----------

